# Other Pets > Horses >  Updated pics of the kids!

## Blu Mongoose

Josh at 23 years, draft mix


Pistol 3 yrs old



Bart, age unknown, barn mascot and mischief maker! :Taz:

----------


## joepythons

Sweet looking horses  :Good Job: .Now how much trouble could that little guy cause  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Razz: .

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Sweet looking horses .Now how much trouble could that little guy cause  .


Not quite as much as you Joe, but he has his days! :Wink:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

I learned to ride on a shetland... I think the mischief making is in their blood. Mr. Ben loved to do the loose saddle trick and send me to land on my head when I would attempt to mount the saddle.  :Smile: 

They are beautiful animals, that first boy is just amazing.

Bruce

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Very nice! The little guy is a cutie!

----------


## Oxylepy

Oh my god Pistol is GORGEOUS! I'm not even a fan of horses, but that's just beautiful.

----------


## joepythons

> Not quite as much as you Joe, but he has his days!


Why i am offended  :Surprised:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .I do try to keep things exciting at times  :sploosh:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Thanks everyone! I couldn't be happier with them. They are all my babies.

----------


## ZinniaZ

And great looking babies they are!   :Smile:   Love your old boy.  And Pistol looks like a pistol.

----------

